# Villa, Car - Waiting For WiFi !



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nearly there!

Well we've got a home to move into on Saturday (Sea Caves) and dealt with the electricity company; secured a nice car (courtesy of Deals on Wheels) and now we've to meet our Cyta guy tomorrow morning to get our WiFi installed - how on earth did we manage before it?

We moved some suitcases across to the villa today - sweat lashing from us like a snowman in a greenhouse - and whilst I was busy unpacking, hubby tried to get the tv to work. No signal - aagh! Hoping the Cyta guy can help us out or its back to playing cards around the table again for 3 weeks in a row 

Next on the list - water pressure! Showers trickle water like it's on rations and would take me at least an hour to wash my hair - let alone my body. But hey, never a problem - always a challenge


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Well done Jammy, you have been busy especially in the recent heat!

The water pressure is increased with a pump but it can't be working. Can you get agent / owner of the villa to check it?

Good luck with the WiFi:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

There may be a power switch somewhere for the water pump. There was in my house and without it being turned on the water was a trickle.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Well done - so pleased everything is falling into place. Just looked at our mains electrical isolation box inside the apartment and there is a separate switch for the water pressure pump. As the apartment block has a flat roof we could also check the pump motor which is at the base of our solar panels. 

However, when we had a 2nd floor apartment in Geroskipou the water was gravity fed and so we never got decent water pressure.

You deserve a relaxing weekend and a few ice cold drinks after all the running around you've been doing recently!


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Guys you were all right!

Indeed the water pump switch needed flicking back on - problem being our pump was situated upon the side roof of the 2 storey villa we're renting. We also then discovered a marching army of ants spilling out of the overflow hole in our ensuite sink like a scene out of the Mummy - gross! 

Have to say our property managers were excellent and personally came around out of hours to get the water back on, whilst hubby neuked the ants and sealed over the overspill hole and back of toilet.

Moved into our gorgeous villa in Sea Caves on Saturday, did a big shop at Phillippos to stock our fridge/freezer and came down Sunday morning to mounds of pure mush. Fridge/freezer not working - ANOTHER call into our agents and a maintenance guy swiftly despatched to us on Monday. Appears the gas at the back of the fridge needed refilling (never heard of such a thing) and came down this morning to a wonderfully chilled fridge and freezing freezer. Despite the wasted euros on thrown away food - what a sheer pleasure to have chilled wine again!

Oh the joys ..... !


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Sounds like you are settling in nicely


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Jammydodger63 said:


> Guys you were all right!
> 
> Indeed the water pump switch needed flicking back on - problem being our pump was situated upon the side roof of the 2 storey villa we're renting. We also then discovered a marching army of ants spilling out of the overflow hole in our ensuite sink like a scene out of the Mummy - gross!
> 
> ...


Well done you certainly have the right attitude for Cyprus.

Just a small bit of advice. Get TOH to quickly change all the locks/barrels. Tell the landlord and give them ONE spare key to the front door. There have been burgalries. 

Good Luck and welcome


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Zach!

Expatme - do you mean burglaries in Sea Caves area or just in particular? We're only on a short term contract (end of March) to see if we like living in Cyprus - if we do then we'll make permanent arrangements.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I hadn't heard of any burglaries in the Paphos area myself. I usually keep an eye on Local News | Cyprus Mail for local news et cetera.

There tends to be higher crime incidents in Larnaca, Limassol, etc, but I rarely see anything for Paphos.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> I hadn't heard of any burglaries in the Paphos area myself. I usually keep an eye on Local News | Cyprus Mail for local news et cetera.


Not surprising really as you've only been here a short while.

While the level of crime here is much lower than, say the UK, unfortunately since the start of the financial problems the number of burglaries has increased. Few are reported in the papers but we tend to hear of them by word of mouth or threads on the various forums.

Burglaries seem to be mostly in the heavier populated areas like Peyia as was reported last week in the Cyprus Mail:

Rented villa robbed in Peyia | Cyprus Mail 

Nevertheless with normal precautions taken crime does not represent a problem here.

Pete


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Pete!

We do make sure all windows/doors are securely locked whenever we go out and stash valuables out of sight - basically, the best measures we can take. But yes, would never be complacent just because I'm in a nicer environment.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Jammydodger63 said:


> Thanks Zach!
> 
> Expatme - do you mean burglaries in Sea Caves area or just in particular? We're only on a short term contract (end of March) to see if we like living in Cyprus - if we do then we'll make permanent arrangements.


No I do not mean the Sea Caves area I mean the Paphos Region. As expressed by Pete & Sylv.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

My friend, who lives in the main street running through Kouklia, went out to collect his dry washing from the line....to find it all gone. Shorts, shirts, t shirts, the whole lot. This was in the middle of the day.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

If someone is going to resort to stealing clothes, I dare say they probably needed it. Not that I am justifying the crime, but I don't think I've ever heard of clothes being stolen from a line before.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> .......... but I don't think I've ever heard of clothes being stolen from a line before.


Google "clothes stolen from washing line" and you'll hear of it.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Funny man. Where can I buy tickets for your show?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Funny man. Where can I buy tickets for your show?


Absolutely nothing funny intended. Do the Google and see how common this crime is in the UK.

It is a serious nuisance and embarrassment for people.

I'm sorry you feel it is funny.

Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

A follow up in the Cyprus Mail:

Police discusses solutions for Peyia thefts and break-ins | Cyprus Mail

Pete


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

zach21uk said:


> If someone is going to resort to stealing clothes, I dare say they probably needed it. Not that I am justifying the crime, but I don't think I've ever heard of clothes being stolen from a line before.


Never heard of it ? You amaze me , I heard of it many times back in the Uk.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

madcow said:


> Never heard of it ? You amaze me , I heard of it many times back in the Uk.


I haven't lived in the UK since I was 19. When I did live there, I didn't have a clothes line.


----------

